# mettre des dvd originaux sur l'Itouch



## archaon4438 (4 Septembre 2008)

bonjour
je viens d'acheter l'itouch et j'aimerais mettre les dvd originaux que j'ai chez moi sur l'itouch mais je ne sais pas comment faire?
j'ai un Windows vista
merci de me repondre le plus vite

Merci beaucoup
a+


----------



## kisco (4 Septembre 2008)

archaon4438 a dit:


> bonjour
> je viens d'acheter l'itouch et j'aimerais mettre les dvd originaux que j'ai chez moi sur l'itouch mais je ne sais pas comment faire?
> j'ai un Windows vista
> merci de me repondre le plus vite
> ...


salut,

tu télécharges handbrake, et avant d'importer, tu choisis le format "iPod touch", cela convertira au bon format.
Tu peux aussi choisir la langue du DVD à importer.


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2008)

Handbrake est compatible Windows Vista, MacOS X 10.5, Windows XP et Linux... profitez-en! 

(merci Kisco)


----------



## kisco (4 Septembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Handbrake est compatible Windows Vista???


oui oui


----------



## fandipod (8 Septembre 2008)

Ah voilà une bonne nouvelle!! Lol


----------

